# Post Pics of what YOU think other IM members would look like...



## goob (Sep 21, 2007)

Or if you know what they look like, post pics of what you _think_ they would look like.

I'll Start....





Vioepe. Circa 2005.





Maniclion & Bonecrusher relaxing.....


----------



## squanto (Sep 21, 2007)

Splash Log


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

Nahhh I'd put manic more like this ...


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

*fufu*


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol .... and goob?  I'm 100% drug free.  No smokie da wacky tobaccy, no drinking any kind of alcoholic beverages and of course no cigarettes.  AND I have way more hair than that ol cooter.


----------



## goob (Sep 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lol .... and goob? I'm 100% drug free. No smokie da wacky tobaccy, no drinking any kind of alcoholic beverages and of course no cigarettes. AND I have way more hair than that ol cooter.


 
I know, was'nt going for realism...


----------



## goob (Sep 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> *fufu*


 
It was hard to see at first, but I finally noticed him in the foreground......


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## goob (Sep 21, 2007)

..Although, it is possible that I mistook fufu for Dale in that picture.......


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2007)

Dale


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 21, 2007)

squanto said:


> Splash Log



Squanto:


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2007)

the one in the middle

Titanya


----------



## Titanya (Sep 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> the one in the middle
> 
> Titanya



just coming back from the dead real quick to tell you how sweet you are hun...  sending lots of love your way


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2007)

Titanya said:


> just coming back from the dead real quick to tell you how sweet you are hun...  sending lots of love your way


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 21, 2007)

Vieope


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 21, 2007)

Maniclion


----------



## Titanya (Sep 21, 2007)

Little Wing :bounce: cuz shes an angel and its a pick by luis royo


----------



## Titanya (Sep 21, 2007)

Crono


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 21, 2007)

correction


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2007)

P-funk and Dale


----------



## Vieope (Sep 21, 2007)

goob said:


> I'll Start....



_

That guy is so funny. I need to have a friend like that, it would be so cool.  

_


----------



## Vieope (Sep 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> the one in the middle
> 
> Titanya



_Really?_


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2007)

Titanya said:


> Little Wing :bounce: cuz shes an angel and its a pick by luis royo




aww thanks. i love luis royo


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 21, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Really?_



what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Titanya (Sep 21, 2007)

Vieope said:


> _Really?_



yes i'm not a real human being... i'm an expertly animated cartoon with huge knockers


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bonecrusher


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope.  I hold my taser with my left hand ...


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 21, 2007)

I love that smiley 





BoneCrusher said:


> Nope.  I hold my taser with my left hand ...


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2007)

Titanya said:


> yes i'm not a real human being... i'm an expertly animated cartoon with huge knockers



_:bounce: :bounce:_


----------



## Vieope (Sep 22, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> what is that supposed to mean?



_Is she really a cart*OO*n?_


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2007)

^ only at i.m.


----------



## goob (Sep 22, 2007)

Danny81 & 'homie'.

"Word".


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Danny81 & 'homie'.
> 
> "Word".



I actually have a real picture of him


----------



## danny81 (Sep 22, 2007)

lol bonecrusher: http://www.miamikettlebell.com/images/gama.jpg
thanks to his damn avatar thats how i imagine him lol
Mino: a younger version of this http://www.wujianzhong.net/english/images/wu7.jpg


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 22, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> I actually have a real picture of him



God sorry, I posted the wrong picture he is on the right


----------



## danny81 (Sep 22, 2007)

fuck u splash or squanto


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> fuck u splash or squanto



Well if you look at the right hand side of the page you will see a really gangsta looking cat, above that is the words "Splash Log"  Thats my name, I didnt see squanto.

Just busting your balls because you always make threads about rap and stuff, dont take it personally man. Post a picture of a retard and say its me.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 22, 2007)

o lol. sorry.


----------



## squanto (Sep 22, 2007)

BigDyl


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> thats one of the grossest bodies ever. BTW jodi is gunna get PISSED at u



Correct on both counts.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2007)

That is just going to hurt a nice person splash ... why be a dick?


----------



## danny81 (Sep 22, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Well if you look at the right hand side of the page you will see a really gangsta looking cat, above that is the words "Splash Log"  Thats my name, I didnt see squanto.
> 
> Just busting your balls because you always make threads about rap and stuff, dont take it personally man. Post a picture of a retard and say its me.




well thanks 2 u "busting my balls" i now am 1 mistake away from getting banned u get 2 point perinfraction and i have 8 pts now once i get ten im banned.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> well thanks 2 u "busting my balls" i now am 1 mistake away from getting banned u get 2 point perinfraction and i have 8 pts now once i get ten im banned.


Just don't swear at anyone again 

Not hard to do.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> *Just don't swear at anyone again*
> 
> Not hard to do.





We get infractions for that? I had no idea...


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 22, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Just don't swear at anyone again
> 
> Not hard to do.



f u.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Sep 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Danny81 & 'homie'.
> 
> "Word".


Look at all those 20's!
His dad probably pulls his allowance from the ATM.
Lucky Kid though.I just hope he don't walk around dressed like that,das embarassing.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2007)

RexStunnahH said:


> Look at all those 20's!
> His dad probably pulls his allowance from the ATM.
> Lucky Kid though.I just hope he don't walk around dressed like that,das embarassing.








YouTube Video


----------



## RexStunnahH (Sep 22, 2007)

^^ YEah...Kinda like that ^ ^ LOL

A skateboard would better suit that kid than a gun.....I think.


----------



## Twigz (Sep 23, 2007)

Look close at the tip of the gun, you can see the red. That is from the red tip that has to be put on a FAKE gun. What a scare gangster...


----------



## StrongMan (Sep 24, 2007)

Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolll BEANNNNNNNS


----------



## danny81 (Sep 24, 2007)

whos alias are u. and because of that pic i hope u get run over by a fucking bus my 7 year old cousin was right next to me and we were both eating


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Danny81 & 'homie'.
> 
> "Word".





What is he aiming at? I mean really...?

What is he pointing the gun at?


----------



## Mista (Sep 24, 2007)

katt






minOlee


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 24, 2007)

dg806 
Guardian of The Homeland






doms


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2007)

squanto said:


> WTF I thought I was complimenting her. This is a bodybuilder site right, and that chick is huge!



hhhmmmm  maybe i should have gone with  b) you are an imbecile and don't realize it  . 

if you have been around here any amount of time you _should_ know most members find that look revolting.

btw i'm just trying to be helpful


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Sep 24, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> dg806
> Guardian of The Homeland



I live in that guys belly....for real...


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 24, 2007)

squanto said:


> how have i "zeroed in" on jodi? I posted fucked up pictures of a lot of different people



Squanto


----------



## squanto (Sep 24, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Squanto


----------



## squanto (Sep 24, 2007)

Wait am I the dog or the... other thing?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Squanto







is that "Divine" the female impersonator?


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 24, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> I live in that guys belly....for real...




I alway knew you where a butt baby.  Now if only your dads can get married so you will have one happy family.  Im worried though cause I think he's the kind of person who gets mad cause he's got share the alcohol with the baby


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 24, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> is that "Divine" the female impersonator?



Ohh that is the one and only Divine.


----------



## goob (Sep 25, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> dg806
> Guardian of The Homeland
> 
> 
> ...


 
  DOMS is not going to like that.   I see vengence.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 25, 2007)

goob said:


> DOMS is not going to like that.   I see vengence.



You're wrong, goob.  I simply don't care.  I mean, look who posted it.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're wrong, goob. I simply don't care. I mean, look who posted it.


A Mexican?


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're wrong, goob.  I simply don't care.  I mean, look who posted it.








Im not judging you


----------



## DOMS (Sep 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> A Mexican?



Racist!


----------



## NordicNacho (Sep 25, 2007)

Black lotus


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Racist!


I make you proud don't I.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 25, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I make you proud don't I.



Yes.  Yes you do. 

The funny thing is that most people from Latin American countries absolutely _hate _Mexicans.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Yes.  Yes you do.
> 
> The funny thing is that most people from Latin American countries absolutely _hate _Mexicans.



I thought all Latin Americans were mexicans? You guys have me confused now.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 25, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> I thought all Latin Americans were mexicans? You guys have me confused now.



Your logic is faulty. Not all Latin Americans are Mexican.  Your error is more egregious than my omission of the word "other".


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 25, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Squanto



this looks fake/edited.  Is it just me or does the dog leash disappear towards the end?


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 25, 2007)

Its from a john waters film, "Pink Flamingos". And no it doesn't disappear. she pushes it in front of her and if you concentrate on the right hand side if the GIF you will see it snap over there. She/he really ate the dog poo too. If my memory serves me correct the dog wasnt shitting and they fed it laxative so it was nice and juicy.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> this looks fake/edited.  Is it just me or does the dog leash disappear towards the end?




http://www.dreamlandnews.com/print/articles/qnawaters.shtml

apparently he ate it. 

ps don't watch the movie, just reading a review is bad enough


----------



## maniclion (Sep 25, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.dreamlandnews.com/print/articles/qnawaters.shtml
> 
> apparently he ate it.
> 
> ps don't watch the movie, just reading a review is bad enough


My Navy buddies who formed the Guardians of Disgust (GOD), Formerly known as Lords of Sickness & Disgust(LSD) made me watch that while on LSD and X, it was beyond anything I think I'd ever gagged at....


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2007)

maniclion said:


> My Navy buddies who formed the Guardians of Disgust (GOD), Formerly known as Lords of Sickness & Disgust(LSD) made me watch that while on LSD and X, it was beyond anything I think I'd ever gagged at....




i see you use the term "buddies" loosely in this instance. 
i'm gradually learning to stifle my curiosity.


----------



## squanto (Sep 25, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.dreamlandnews.com/print/articles/qnawaters.shtml
> 
> apparently he ate it.
> 
> ps don't watch the movie, just reading a review is bad enough



Pink Flamingos is one of the weirdest movies I've ever seen.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2007)

maniclion said:


> P-funk and Dale



True Story!!! -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2007)

Foreman Rules
-------------





Jodi
-------





Min0 Lee
----------





Pfunk & Kefe
-------------





DOMS
--------





WITMASTER
---------------





LW
-----






Dale & Big Dyl


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 25, 2007)

CowPimp:


----------



## squanto (Sep 25, 2007)

Prince:


----------



## Mista (Sep 25, 2007)

Vieope


----------



## Mista (Sep 25, 2007)

fletcher6490


----------



## Mista (Sep 25, 2007)

^ WTF! I did not post that???


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)

Omg I Was Browsing The Forum With My 4 Year Old Sister, 6 Year Old Brother, 7.5 Year Old Cousin, And 5(π)² Year Old Retarded Mother, You Sick Inconsiderate Asshole. How Dare You, They Are Gonna Be Scarred For Life.


----------



## Mista (Sep 26, 2007)

I fixed it now. Sorry.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> CowPimp:



How do you know CowPimp if you are a new member? He hasn't been around much at all lately....

It's so painfully obvious that you are a past member reincarnated it's ridiculous.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2007)

The Monkey Man


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2007)

Shae


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> How do you know CowPimp if you are a new member? He hasn't been around much at all lately....
> 
> It's so painfully obvious that you are a past member reincarnated it's ridiculous.



He's mentioned _nothing_ about weight training...  MyK, maybe?


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> How do you know CowPimp if you are a new member? He hasn't been around much at all lately....
> 
> It's so painfully obvious that you are a past member reincarnated it's ridiculous.



Not that its any of your fucking business but I know him in this thing called the real world.  So congrats Nancy Drew, go back to your fucking drawing board.  I also know know squanto who showed me this board.  None of this is your guys business but since you, Jodi, and others are think you are Hercule Poirot, Miss Marple, and the CSI team I will just lay it out for you.   Maybe this will clear things up and you fuckwads will stop. 









From Left to Right

Jodi
Min0Lee
DOMS
Prince
KelJu
ReproMan
PreMier


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He's mentioned _nothing_ about weight training... MyK, maybe?


 
Totally different style.  He'd fuck around, but Myk always seemed remarkably cultured underneath the jack ass front.

It's a shame he's not still around.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

goob said:


> Totally different style.  He'd fuck around, but Myk always seemed remarkably cultured underneath the jack ass front.
> 
> It's a shame he's not still around.



What did MyK get the boot for anyway?  I don't remember him really doing anything ban-worthy.


----------



## goob (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What did MyK get the boot for anyway? I don't remember him really doing anything ban-worthy.


 
I don't know.  But yeah, I don't remember him doing anything ban worthy either.


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 26, 2007)

I think he was a democrat or a christian


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He's mentioned _nothing_ about weight training...  MyK, maybe?



You're right, he's a complete waste of space just like Squanto. 



Splash Log said:


> Not that its any of your fucking business but I know him in this thing called the real world. So congrats Nancy Drew, go back to your fucking drawing board. I also know know squanto who showed me this board. None of this is your guys business but since you, Jodi, and others are think you are Hercule Poirot, Miss Marple, and the CSI team I will just lay it out for you. Maybe this will clear things up and you fuckwads will stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like Foreman to me considering that fat fuck would use the same shitty pictures over and over again just like this circle jerk. The Caturday thread was what made this Sherlock Holmes realize who we were dealing with. 

Again, what would even make you think of CowPimp considering he hardly posts anymore? I know you haven't chatted with him because as far as we know you don't even have a gym membership. You are defintely an old member. Busted.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Seems like Foreman to me considering that fat fuck would use the same shitty pictures over and over again just like this circle jerk. The Caturday thread was what made this Sherlock Holmes realize who we were dealing with.



I don't think he's Foreman.  His style is all wrong, and Foreman doesn't have the skill to pull that off.  He tried and Jodi had him in less than 100 posts.



ReproMan said:


> Again, what would even make you think of CowPimp considering he hardly posts anymore? I know you haven't chatted with him because as far as we know you don't even have a gym membership. You are defintely an old member. Busted.



He claims to know Cowpimp outside of IM, but I've never seen them talk here.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't think he's Foreman.  His style is all wrong, and Foreman doesn't have the skill to pull that off.  He tried and Jodi had him in less than 100 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> He claims to know Cowpimp outside of IM, but I've never seen them talk here.



I guess I'm giving Foreman a bit too much credit then. Regardless, this guy seemed all to comfortable from the get-go to me. 

I'd like to see CowPimp's take on this then..


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He claims to know Cowpimp outside of IM, but I've never seen them talk here.





ReproMan said:


> I guess I'm giving Foreman a bit too much credit then. Regardless, this guy seemed all to comfortable from the get-go to me.
> 
> I'd like to see CowPimp's take on this then..



Like I said, I never even told CowPimp I post here. And I also know he doesnt post in the Open Chat forums so you wouldnt see us talk. I seemed all to comfortable? How so? Its I fucking fourm, what is there is not be comfortable about?

Edit: Shit I thought I said he doesnt know i post here in my earlier thread but i didnt. Ohh well. Anyways he doesnt know but I am sure he will soon. 

You guys are really thick skulled. I laid it out for you, and you still think I am making this shit up. 

GO GO IM DETECTIVES, FOLLOW THE EVIDENCE AND GET YOUR BAD GUY!


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 26, 2007)

Methinks thou doth protest too much.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 26, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> Methinks thou doth protest too much.





My buddies back at the crime-lab are hard at work reviewing all the evidence. We'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> Methinks thou doth protest too much.



Why, look you now, how unworthy a thing you make of me. You would play upon me you would seem to know my stops you would pluck out the heart of my mystery


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Why, look you now, how unworthy a thing you make of me. You would play upon me you would seem to know my stops you would pluck out the heart of my mystery



Your post gave me a seizure.


----------



## danny81 (Sep 26, 2007)

splash log how mny points do you have? if u dont have atleast 6 i am gunna be fucking pised


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2007)

danny81 said:


> splash log how mny points do you have? if u dont have atleast 6 i am gunna be fucking pised


It's a conspiracy against you...the man is trying to keep the brother down.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2007)

I didn't do this but I had to post myself..


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2007)

who cares if Splash Log is an old member? personally i'd see nothing wrong with _anyone_ coming back here if they behaved themselves. and i know for a fact one of cowpimps buddies in the real world played a joke on him by posting some stuff here because cowpimp told me. i also know a few old members who would want different identities if they came back for reasons other than getting banned for example one was married and getting stalked by some ho. give it a rest. the topic here is 

*Post Pics of what YOU think other IM members would look like...*


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> who cares if Splash Log is an old member? personally i'd see nothing wrong with _anyone_ coming back here if they behaved themselves. and i know for a fact one of cowpimps buddies in the real world played a joke on him by posting some stuff here because cowpimp told me. i also know a few old members who would want different identities if they came back for reasons other than getting banned for example one was married and getting stalked by some ho. give it a rest. the topic here is
> 
> *Post Pics of what YOU think other IM members would look like...*


I agree....but...but I just can't let it go...Splash Log unmask yourself!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 26, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I agree....but...but I just can't let it go...Splash Log unmask yourself!!!!!



Yeah, Splash Log, min0 wants you to expose yourself to him/her.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What did MyK get the boot for anyway?  I don't remember him really doing anything ban-worthy.



I was part of Aceshigh and Foreman's attack on Jodi from the other shit site that died. 

It sucks, cause I liked MyK, also.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I was part of Aceshigh and Foreman's attack on Jodi from the other shit site that died.
> 
> It sucks, cause I liked MyK, also.



i think you meant *it* was not i was


----------



## maniclion (Sep 26, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I was part of Aceshigh and Foreman's attack on Jodi from the other shit site that died.
> 
> It sucks, cause I liked MyK, also.


You were MyK?


----------



## Crono1000 (Sep 26, 2007)

Irontime? 


 Just throwing it out there


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2007)

Jimmy Hoffa


----------



## maniclion (Sep 26, 2007)

Maxwell Hybert?

Devonn Andersun?

Alex Carsweil?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> The Monkey Man



I dont have hair like that...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> I dont have hair like that...



i know, but the rest is pretty close


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2007)

Bigfoot?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 26, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Bigfoot?



No, because i have a pretty pink razor


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> How do you know CowPimp if you are a new member? He hasn't been around much at all lately....
> 
> It's so painfully obvious that you are a past member reincarnated it's ridiculous.


In order for Foreskin to be squanto Foreskin would have to suffer brain damage and lose about 20 IQ points.  He was an asshole, but he was not an idiot.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 26, 2007)

Mista said:


> fletcher6490





Close, but I'm quite skinny actually.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Mista said:


> katt



Daaammnnn  ... I look HOT!!    Thanks Mista!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2007)

Yup.  Other half = lucky half but he already knows that.


----------



## squanto (Sep 26, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> In order for Foreskin to be squanto Foreskin would have to suffer brain damage and lose about 20 IQ points.  He was an asshole, but he was not an idiot.



True, but nobody can kiss ass as well as you do ->


----------



## squanto (Sep 26, 2007)

I hate to break it to you guys, but........



























I am LittleWing


----------



## squanto (Sep 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You're right, he's a complete waste of space just like Squanto.



 

Why are you picking on me?


----------



## squanto (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh I getings it, every's time that the the Splash Log post's that mean's its "bash Squanto time", jeez it took'd me so long (and hard) to figure that out bee-cuz my IQ is like so low and stuff's.


----------



## squanto (Sep 26, 2007)

Squanto: because this is how I feel right now.
http://www.freewebs.com/operationlockdown/yuckyface.jpg
And NSFW Click at your own risk.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)

squanto said:


> Squanto: because this is how I feel right now.
> http://www.freewebs.com/operationlockdown/yuckyface.jpg
> And NSFW Click at your own risk.



Cool picture man, I can see why you wouldnt want your boss seeing it, but not that bad.


----------



## squanto (Sep 26, 2007)

This is SplashLog , he's 





with my baby.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)

You post my real picture I post yours :


----------



## squanto (Sep 26, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> You post my real picture I post yours :



DUDE I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU WOULD POST THAT HERE WITHOUT MY PERMISSION!

EDIT THAT RIGHT NOW, THAT'S PRIVATE.


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 26, 2007)

squanto said:


> DUDE I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU WOULD POST THAT HERE WITHOUT MY PERMISSION!
> 
> EDIT THAT RIGHT NOW, THAT'S PRIVATE.



Ok its edit, sorry my bad


----------



## squanto (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks. SHIT now I quoted it, it's in the history books forever.

THANKS SPLASH LOG


----------



## carlito cool (Sep 27, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> You post my real picture I post yours :



 umm    I'd hit it??


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 27, 2007)

squanto said:


> True, but nobody can kiss ass as well as you do ->


Okay splash ...


----------



## squanto (Sep 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Okay splash ...



 :bounce:       :


----------



## the other half (Sep 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Yup.  Other half = lucky half but he already knows that.



i dont know why she picked me to be the lucky one. but being her husband is better than winning the lottery-kinda


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Okay splash ...



Were you surprised at the Shogun fight? Shit I was surprised by  3/5 I think.


----------



## squanto (Sep 27, 2007)

I wasn't surprised by the cash in my pocket


----------



## Splash Log (Sep 27, 2007)

squanto said:


> I wasn't surprised by the cash in my pocket



?


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I agree....but...but I just can't let it go...Splash Log unmask yourself!!!!!


 
I don't care if Splash is a former member or not.  Does it really matter?

Having said that, my guess might be MyCatpowerlifts?


----------



## Mista (Sep 27, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Close, but I'm quite skinny actually.



Yea sorry, it was a lazy effort.


----------



## squanto (Sep 27, 2007)

goob said:


> I don't care if Splash is a former member or not.  Does it really matter?
> 
> Having said that, my guess might be MyCatpowerlifts?



I think he's Prince breaking out of his shell, and doing things that would never be acceptable for an Administrator to do.

I'm on to you!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2007)

Vieope


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2007)

any formerly heavy member.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2007)

Vanity


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> Vieope


 
Would make a shitload of sense......


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

Kelju


----------



## goob (Oct 1, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Kelju


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Totally different style.  He'd fuck around, but Myk always seemed remarkably cultured underneath the jack ass front.
> 
> It's a shame he's not still around.





DOMS said:


> What did MyK get the boot for anyway?  I don't remember him really doing anything ban-worthy.





KelJu said:


> I was part of Aceshigh and Foreman's attack on Jodi from the other shit site that died.
> 
> It sucks, cause I liked MyK, also.




I would still post here if I could!! I didnt even do anything wrong! I was not part of any attack, I only posted "lawl" in a thread! 

true story x 100!!

anyways, I miss you fools too!!


later Bitches!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ahhh don't be going all chicky on us.

Still in Windsor?


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 1, 2007)

yea man.

I am a working as a production supervisor for a Chrysler supplier. I am on the midnight shift right now.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice.

That Union agreement down in the states with GM must piss you off.  Where the Union pays for Health care.

The dollar is fucking us and now this.


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 1, 2007)

havent even heard about it bro.

I am so out of the loop right now, I work avg. 10 hrs a day, 7 days a week. I am part of the launch for the new minivan, and it is such a fuck up. soo many problems its unbelievable. I get off work and just want to drink. I work out like twice a week on avg!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2007)

That blows chunks man.

Do the dirty work now, and enjoy yourself later.


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 1, 2007)

yea, making some good coin, just payed of all my school debt. I'm gonna save up a about 30 more grand, then move to TO. have some real fun!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 1, 2007)

TO ain't cracked up to all you think it is.


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 1, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> TO ain't cracked up to all you think it is.



I was living up there with a girl for a couple of months, and have some friends up there. so I do know what it is like.

hey man, the grass is always greener...





















......in Kelju's stash!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2007)

hey 







MyK


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

maniclion said:


> You were MyK?





Yes I am.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2007)

BigDyl's ninja gang.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 1, 2007)

MyK 2.0 said:


> I was living up there with a girl for a couple of months, and have some friends up there. so I do know what it is like.
> 
> hey man, the grass is always greener...
> 
> ...




What's up bro, haven't talked to your ass forever.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Kelju




Lol, I just knew that shit was come up sooner or later.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

MyK 2.0 said:


> havent even heard about it bro.
> 
> I am so out of the loop right now, I work avg. 10 hrs a day, 7 days a week. I am part of the launch for the new minivan, and it is such a fuck up. soo many problems its unbelievable. I get off work and just want to drink. I work out like twice a week on avg!!!



Hey that sucks, but you do what you have to to pay off those student loan debts. I might be stuck in a job I hate soon to. I hope they let you stay this time.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2007)

Natural Tan


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

*Godhand*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

*BigDyl the Emo MMA*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nordicnacho*


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 2, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> What's up bro, haven't talked to your ass forever.



word up son!

still breaking your hand over dumb sluts????


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hey that sucks, but you do what you have to to pay off those student loan debts. I might be stuck in a job I hate soon to. I hope they let you stay this time.



hey man its tough, but I am learning some mad life skills that are huge!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2007)

MyK 2.0 said:


> hey man its tough, but I am learning some mad life skills that are huge!



Ain't no school gonna teach that.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey you!


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ain't no school gonna teach that.



supervising 50 union employess on the midnight shift is tough!


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Hey you!



I heard that you came out!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2007)

MyK 2.0 said:


> supervising 50 union employess on the midnight shift is tough!



Any hot chicks?


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Any hot chicks?



NO! well there is one "factory hot" chick. I was gonna start working her, but it turned out her boyfriend is an old friend of mine. I still feel bad because I had a threesome with his last girlfriend!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

MyK 2.0 said:


> I heard that you came out!


We did, what cave did you hear that from?
Where have you been anyway?


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> We did, what cave did you hear that from?
> Where have you been anyway?



did you atleast give me props for calling it!

I was bant! 

I came back once and was rebant, but then I came back again people were talking about me. so I signed up and said hi expecting to be rerebant, but it hasn't happened yet!

  I should search my name to see what was said about me when I was gone!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

Kenwood came out the closet and professed his love for you but it was too late, he didn't know you were banned so he had himself banned.

But then Kefe found out kenwood was cheating on him and he then donkey punched kenwood into a coma.

God hand sold his computer for crack.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Kenwood came out the closet and professed his love for you but it was too late, he didn't know you were banned so he had himself banned.
> 
> But then Kefe found out kenwood was cheating on him and he then donkey punched kenwood into a coma.
> 
> God hand sold his computer for crack.



kenwood was banned before me!!


I am still waiting for you to give me props!

I was the only one to call that you are a couple!!! give me my damn props!!!!


----------



## goob (Oct 2, 2007)

No to mention Aceshigh's bizarre wolf bagging accident with a kangaroo.  He's been pissing through a curly straw ever since.

Doublebase also has taken up a civil partnership with Bigdyl, after unexpectedly meeting on a gay cruise.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

MyK 2.0 said:


> kenwood was banned before me!!
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for you to give me props!
> ...


Yes you did, no one believed you.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

goob said:


> No to mention Aceshigh's bizarre wolf bagging accident with a kangaroo. He's been pissing through a curly straw ever since.
> 
> Doublebase also has taken up a civil partnership with Bigdyl, after unexpectedly meeting on a gay cruise.


Do tell.....


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2007)

MyK 2.0 said:


> NO! well there is one "factory hot" chick. I was gonna start working her, but it turned out her boyfriend is an old friend of mine. I still feel bad because I had a threesome with his last girlfriend!



Wow you have gotten old.  I am disappointed by this attitude.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Yes you did, no one believed you.



Hey now I called it as well.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Hey now I called it as well.


I don't know which was first.....is this a Canadian thing?


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 2, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Yes you did, no one believed you.



that is because no one is as ill as me!! because I knew that you knew that I knew, and that is all that counts!!

that and I totall own at outing you!!!


----------



## MyK 2.0 (Oct 2, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Wow you have gotten old.  I am disappointed by this attitude.



i know i know, I switch shifts in a month, so maybe I will fuck her in a couple of weeks. that way I wont have to work with her when she realizes that I used her for sex.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good man.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 2, 2007)

I see you're still the fucking king Myk, and no I haven't broke my hand recently over any sluts.  I've actually got a good thing going now that everyone here would say is bad, but I like it.  I moved into a house with 3 friends of mine (2 dudes and a chick), so me and the chick roommate have been hooking up quite frequently and it's very nice, but I know everyone will say that's a bad idea and shit.  Fuck it, I'm getting laid and thats all that matters right now.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

You can all hate me if you want, it wouldn't be anything new, but Myk is banned again.  He did more than just say "lawl" in a thread.  He spoke bad about IM, Rob, myself another members and mods on this forum.  He apparently doesn't think we saw it all but we did.  He will not becoming back to IM.  We don't let others come back so he is no different.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

But others have come back.  Some are still here, still posting.

Could you not have let bygones by bygones?  A lot of people liked Myk here, the dude was nothing if not colourful.  I don't know what Myk said, but I doubt it was said with anything other than humour in mind.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

No sorry, it's not happening and if you know of others that are posting here that were banned please let me know and I'll ban them too.

Sorry, Myk is not coming back.  End of story.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Like I would do that, not my call.  I did not mean previous members under guises.  I don't know if there is any.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

Then what did you mean?


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing.  I don't know of any members here under false guises, although if I did, it would'nt be of my morals to point them out.  

Take it there is absoulutely no way you'd change your mind on Myk?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh no, not at all.  There are a few members that were banned that I'd reconsider but Myk is the number 2 banned member on my list that I wouldn't reconsider at all.  You can probably guess who number 1 is.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, if truth be known ... I am Foreman


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> But others have come back.  Some are still here, still posting.



AFAIK, there's only been one banned member allowed back, and that's Bazooka Tooth (now Fetusaurus).

The big difference is, like Jodi said, they way in which they came back.  Neither one added much in the area of weight training, but MyK came back way too caustic and much to critical of the site.  Hey, for the most part, I like MyK, but he came back very poorly.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> AFAIK, there's only been one banned member allowed back, and that's Bazooka Tooth (now Fetusaurus).
> 
> The big difference is, like Jodi said, they way in which they came back. Neither one added much in the area of weight training, but MyK came back way too caustic and much to critical of the site. Hey, for the most part, I like MyK, but he came back very poorly.


 
I was'nt going to mention names, and Bazooka/ Fetus, was'nt going to get banned until he pretty much pleaded for it. And he's not one for critisising the site, or winding up other members/ mods.

I don't know if Myk would have been allowed to stay around even if he had been sweetness and light to all and sundry. I would'nt have said he was critical upon return, just answered questions of why he 'left' from other members, which may have not reflected well. He did'nt add much to training, but had useful info on other aspects of life, e.g the Investment thread, which is more than some others.

But, I guess it's all water under the bridge.....


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2007)

I have nothing but respect for you Jodi, you know I love you. But, I wish in MyK's instance, you and rob might consider letting him back if he apologized and was sincere about it. 

I respect your decision either way. I'm just throwing my 2cents in.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I have nothing but respect for you Jodi, you know I love you. But, I wish in MyK's instance, you and rob might consider letting him back if he apologized and was sincere about it.
> 
> I respect your decision either way. I'm just throwing my 2cents in.


I'm sorry KJ, but it's not going to happen.  He should have known better than to trash the site and it's members and mods with all that was going on.  He wasn't banned initially but he had to run off at the mouth, to play along with Foreman and his cronnies, and that is when we banned him.  There were a lot of things done and said about us over at that stupid board they had that many of you might not know about.  Mino knows because they actually gave up Mino's name as a person that was doing it all but it was not Mino.  It was Foreman, Aces and Myk.  

Bazooka was allowed back because his banishment was a result of bad choice of pictures.  He used up his infraction points.  He came back and it didnt take long to know it was him again but he promised never to post those types of pics again and he's stuck to his word.  His banning was not due to personal attacks, Myk's was.  That's the difference.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 3, 2007)

I vote yes on Myk's return and Jodi, I think you's bein a meanie for not lettin em back.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

There is no vote, sorry.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2007)

i saw a lot of the stuff at the other forum and yes it was especially brutal in the attacks on Jodi. i don't remember everything of who did and who said what but i'm sure when you are the target of the abuse you don't forget. i'm compulsive about keeping chat archives and i was on msn with jodi during some of the crap with aa and trust me the shit done to her over there was way over the line. they impersonated her, used her pics, posted her last name and address.... i was a member there and remember posting in a thread that people weren't going to join if they had to bash im to fit in and i warned people that people from im were getting banned for joining in the attack on Jodi. MyK didn't play a big part in it from what i recall but a part nonetheless. i like him and foreman and enjoyed them being here a lot but shit got way beyond nasty with Jodi then. it was inexcusable. a lot of us like MyK but this is Jodi's call and no one should give her grief for it. 

if it were my forum though and a formerly banned member offered me a *sincere *apology i'd maybe set up some type of probationary return?


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Shame, that's not a bad idea.

A Yes/No Return for Myk poll thread, which members could vote on his return.  That would be quite interesting.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i saw a lot of the stuff at the other forum and yes it was especially brutal in the attacks on Jodi. i don't remember everything of who did and who said what but i'm sure when you are the target of the abuse you don't forget. i'm compulsive about keeping chat archives and i was on msn with jodi during some of the crap with aa and trust me the shit done to her over there was way over the line. they impersonated her, used her pics, posted her last name and address.... i was a member there and remember posting in a thread that people weren't going to join if they had to bash im to fit in and i warned people that people from im were getting banned for joining in the attack on Jodi. MyK didn't play a big part in it from what i recall but a part nonetheless. i like him and foreman and enjoyed them being here a lot but shit got way beyond nasty with Jodi then. it was inexcusable. a lot of us like MyK but this is Jodi's call and no one should give her grief for it.
> 
> if it were my forum though and a formerly banned member offered me a *sincere *apology i'd maybe set up some type of probationary return?



The AA forum was a joke.  There were (at most) 10 members who spent the majority of the time bashing IM and its members.  They'd also bash on new members of their own site.

Oh, did I mention that most of the 10 members were mods?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The AA forum was a joke.  There were (at most) 10 members who spent the majority of the time bashing IM and its members.  They'd also bash on new members of their own site.
> 
> Oh, did I mention that most of the 10 members were mods?


Mods from where ?  There or here?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Shame, that's not a bad idea.
> 
> A Yes/No Return for Myk poll thread, which members could vote on his return.  That would be quite interesting.



He had a second chance.  When he came back he wasn't, like the others, banned right away.  And it wasn't had to figure out who MyK 2.0 was.  I think the mods sat back and just watched.  Then MyK started acting like the guys during the FR era and they booted him.

That was fair.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Mods from where ?  There or here?



There.  I'm pretty sure that we have more than 10 members.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He had a second chance. When he came back he wasn't, like the others, banned right away. And it wasn't had to figure out who MyK 2.0 was. I think the mods sat back and just watched. Then MyK started acting like the guys during the FR era and they booted him.
> 
> That was fair.


 
I don't know about that.  True he was'nt banned straight away, but Jodi or Rob might not have been on to see him during that couple of days.  Also Ian Daniel did, and was'nt the least bit bothered about his return.

With one small exception, I thought he was reasonably civilised, and there has been far worse behaviour from other current members than he displayed this time round.  Still, I guess whats done is done.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The AA forum was a joke. There were (at most) 10 members who spent the majority of the time bashing IM and its members. They'd also bash on new members of their own site.
> 
> Oh, did I mention that most of the 10 members were mods?


 
Yeah, that site was a catastrophy.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 3, 2007)

this thread has gotten too serious and no one's made a pic for me so:
Crono and Titanya


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 3, 2007)

Albob


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2007)

yea i like this thread n it's getting hard to keep it on track yay crono.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> this thread has gotten too serious and no one's made a pic me so:
> Crono and Titanya


 

Hey! You're not meant to do yourself.

Hang on.  Let me rephrase that, because that's exactly what you've been doing.....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


>





 someone with a bent weiner?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> I don't know about that.  True he was'nt banned straight away, but Jodi or Rob might not have been on to see him during that couple of days.  Also Ian Daniel did, and was'nt the least bit bothered about his return.
> 
> With one small exception, I thought he was reasonably civilised, and there has been far worse behaviour from other current members than he displayed this time round.  Still, I guess whats done is done.


I just got back from vacation and yes, I didn't see it until today, when I banned him.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i saw a lot of the stuff at the other forum and yes it was especially brutal in the attacks on Jodi. i don't remember everything of who did and who said what but i'm sure when you are the target of the abuse you don't forget. i'm compulsive about keeping chat archives and i was on msn with jodi during some of the crap with aa and trust me the shit done to her over there was way over the line. they impersonated her, used her pics, posted her last name and address.... i was a member there and remember posting in a thread that people weren't going to join if they had to bash im to fit in and i warned people that people from im were getting banned for joining in the attack on Jodi. MyK didn't play a big part in it from what i recall but a part nonetheless. i like him and foreman and enjoyed them being here a lot but shit got way beyond nasty with Jodi then. it was inexcusable. a lot of us like MyK but this is Jodi's call and no one should give her grief for it.
> 
> if it were my forum though and a formerly banned member offered me a *sincere *apology i'd maybe set up some type of probationary return?


Thanks LW.    You were the only one..........

LW was the only person that stuck up to what they were doing.  It was horrible.  There was all sorts of info posted about me over there and Myk did play a part of it.  How much, I don't know and I don't care.  Rob was attacked as well in similar fashion.  It's unforgivable.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He had a second chance.  When he came back he wasn't, like the others, banned right away.  And it wasn't had to figure out who MyK 2.0 was.  I think the mods sat back and just watched.  Then MyK started acting like the guys during the FR era and they booted him.
> 
> That was fair.


I just started looking at all his posts and you are right, he fell right back into his old ways.  Myk is no loss to this forum, that's for sure.  He didn't even make an attempt and he started posting garbage in the training forum already.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2007)

goob said:


> I don't know about that.  True he was'nt banned straight away, but Jodi or Rob might not have been on to see him during that couple of days.  Also Ian Daniel did, and was'nt the least bit bothered about his return.
> 
> With one small exception, I thought he was reasonably civilised, and there has been far worse behaviour from other current members than he displayed this time round.  Still, I guess whats done is done.




It is IainDaniel.... Rat! 

I never had a problem with Myk.  But I do understand Jodi and Robs position, so I let them make the call on it.


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> It is IainDaniel.... Rat!
> 
> I never had a problem with Myk. But I do understand Jodi and Robs position, so I let them make the call on it.


 

 My bad.  That's the Scottish way of spelling Ian?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2007)

Si Senor.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm sorry KJ, but it's not going to happen.  He should have known better than to trash the site and it's members and mods with all that was going on.  He wasn't banned initially but he had to run off at the mouth, to play along with Foreman and his cronnies, and that is when we banned him.  There were a lot of things done and said about us over at that stupid board they had that many of you might not know about.  Mino knows because they actually gave up Mino's name as a person that was doing it all but it was not Mino.  It was Foreman, Aces and Myk.
> 
> Bazooka was allowed back because his banishment was a result of bad choice of pictures.  He used up his infraction points.  He came back and it didnt take long to know it was him again but he promised never to post those types of pics again and he's stuck to his word.  His banning was not due to personal attacks, Myk's was.  That's the difference.



Its cool, I respect your decision and I don't blame you for feeling the way you do. I consider both you and MyK friends, and I had hoped you two could work out you bad feelings toward each other, but that is a pretty tall order considering the circumstances. Do what you feel you need to do, cause I will support you no matter what.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi I never see you post in this forum unless its about banning someone or figuring out who I really am(Which I have laid out cleary).  I dont look at the other forums and I am sure you are very helpful but why come in here just to flex your mod muscles.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Jodi I never see you post in this forum unless its about banning someone or figuring out who I really am(Which I have laid out cleary). I dont look at the other forums and I am sure you are very helpful but why come in here just to flex your mod muscles.


She does, not as much lately but if you look in the health forum you'll see her post advice.
Look at the stickies and you'll see hers up there.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Jodi I never see you post in this forum unless its about banning someone or figuring out who I really am(Which I have laid out cleary).  I dont look at the other forums and I am sure you are very helpful but why come in here just to flex your mod muscles.


Why are you hear if you don't post in the other forums?  I think you need to view all my post before you make ASSumptions.  Also, I've been on vacation for 2 weeks and was traveling before that so piss off!   And yeah, my number one purpose in Open Chat is to keep it from turning into a hell whole again.  So you are right in some sort of odd way about me being here to ban and clean it up.

I like CP very much and I find it real difficult that someone like you could possibly be friends with him.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Jodi I never see you post in this forum unless its about banning someone or figuring out who I really am(Which I have laid out cleary).  I dont look at the other forums and I am sure you are very helpful but why come in here just to flex your mod muscles.



Jodi has done the most in the Diet and Nutrition forum. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21113-guide-cutting-bulking-maintenance.html

Since diet and nutrition is the most important aspect of training, this thread by Jodi is hands down the most important thread on Iron Magazine.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> Jodi I never see you post in this forum unless its about banning someone or figuring out who I really am(Which I have laid out cleary).  I dont look at the other forums and I am sure you are very helpful but why come in here just to flex your mod muscles.



OC is the most problematic forum on the site.  Beside, (I think) she's one of he mods assigned to OC.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've always wondered if Jodi was a man would she be treated this way?
Just asking, we were talking about Hillery Clinton and I think there's more dislike for her only because she's a female.

Just asking.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I've always wondered if Jodi was a man would she be treated this way?
> Just asking, we were talking about Hillery Clinton and I think there's more dislike for her only because she's a female.
> 
> Just asking.


Oh, I don't doubt it at all.  Look at Iain and Pfunk for instance.  Everyone loves them and they tell people off more than anyone.  If I do it........     It use to be a lynch mob.  Not so much anymore now that most of the troubled members are gone though.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh, I don't doubt it at all.  Look at Iain and Pfunk for instance.  Everyone loves them and they tell people off more than anyone.  If I do it........     It use to be a lynch mob.  Not so much anymore now that most of the troubled members are gone though.



You're just _The Woman_, trying to keep me down.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh, I don't doubt it at all.  Look at Iain and Pfunk for instance.  Everyone loves them and they tell people off more than anyone.  If I do it........     It use to be a lynch mob.  Not so much anymore now that most of the troubled members are gone though.



I am probably the nicest guy ever.  I resent that

I feel like banning someone now.  Someone wanna play   I am kidding. or am I?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I am probably the nicest guy ever.  I resent that
> 
> I feel like banning someone now.  Someone wanna play   I am kidding. or am I?



Fuck you Iain! You are the biggest douche nozzle on IM. Ban me, I dare you!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I am probably the nicest guy ever.  I resent that
> 
> I feel like banning someone now.  Someone wanna play   I am kidding. or am I?


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why are you hear if you don't post in the other forums?  I think you need to view all my post before you make ASSumptions.  Also, I've been on vacation for 2 weeks and was traveling before that so piss off!   And yeah, my number one purpose in Open Chat is to keep it from turning into a hell whole again.  So you are right in some sort of odd way about me being here to ban and clean it up.
> 
> I like CP very much and I find it real difficult that someone like you could possibly be friends with him.



"Hell whole" = Hell hole

You nothing about me. I have no idea what would make you think I am an ASSwhole. I know CP, never said what the nature of our realationship was, and I said he doesnt even know I post here. I brought that up to defend aSSusations made about me.

See I know nothing about you and havnt made any ASSumptions about you yet you sit there making them about me and then applying them to someone I know on here. I guess its the mods duty to make people not feel welcome. I just started here and hope to transform my body, but I am starting here because it seems like an OPEN and candid place to start. 

But keep accussing me of being someone that was banned and call me an asshole and say shit about not understanding how I could possiably know CP.
You dont sound like a mod to me but someone who has some strange vendetta against someone new here.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

Please people! Can't we all get along?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> "Hell whole" = Hell hole
> 
> You nothing about me. I have no idea what would make you think I am an ASSwhole. I know CP, never said what the nature of our realationship was, and I said he doesnt even know I post here. I brought that up to defend aSSusations made about me.
> 
> ...


And you are nothing to me which means I'll have no problem getting rid of once your time has come. Besides, why are you hear if you don't post anywhere else besides open chat?  I haven't accused you since that day 2-3 weeks ago.  Got something to hide?  Keep making an ASS out of yourself, it's quite amusing.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> "Hell whole" = Hell hole
> 
> You nothing about me. I have no idea what would make you think I am an ASSwhole. I know CP, never said what the nature of our realationship was, and I said he doesnt even know I post here. I brought that up to defend aSSusations made about me.
> 
> ...




saying jodi only comes in open chat to flex her moderator muscle is pretty much looking to start shit. and maybe she would come here more if people weren't so shitty to her when she does. no one expects other moderators to tip toe and be all nicey nice and they don't/aren't. i'm pretty sure at least one of the male mods let it be known he thinks open chat is a shit hole. _his_ bluntness is applauded for it's no bullshit honesty.  

stupid squabbling ruins the fun place open chat used to be and gets it looked upon as the shit hole of im.  adding to the fray just causes everyone that likes open chat more grief. if you are new here there's a lot you don't know and even people that have been here a long time don't know the _whole_ story about what went on last november. unless you do you aren't really doing yourself any favors deciding where you stand on an issue with so few facts.


----------



## Mista (Oct 3, 2007)

Splash Log


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2007)

Mista said:


> Splash Log




Thanks for that...


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> saying jodi only comes in open chat to flex her moderator muscle is pretty much looking to start shit. and maybe she would come here more if people weren't so shitty to her when she does. no one expects other moderators to tip toe and be all nicey nice and they don't/aren't. i'm pretty sure at least one of the male mods let it be known he thinks open chat is a shit hole. _his_ bluntness is applauded for it's no bullshit honesty.
> 
> stupid squabbling ruins the fun place open chat used to be and gets it looked upon as the shit hole of im.  adding to the fray just causes everyone that likes open chat more grief. if you are new here there's a lot you don't know and even people that have been here a long time don't know the _whole_ story about what went on last november. unless you do you aren't really doing yourself any favors deciding where you stand on an issue with so few facts.



I think Splash log has a valid point. All Jodi has done is attack him, and I have  yet to see him attack Jodi at all. All he did was say a pretty valid observation, from his point of view. And she attacked him, basically saying he was worthless, and that she can't wait to strike him down with her mighty mod powers.

Just because Jodi was bullied a year ago does not give her the right to bully anyone she wants to today.

And as far as the  "Jodi only gets attacked because she's a woman" subject goes: it's bullshit, it's ignorant, and you should know better. Jodi acts very differently from the other mods, it's not just a gender issue. I have never seen another mod attack people in the way that Jodi does.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


> I have never seen another mod attack people in the way that Jodi does.


You must be really fucking blind.  How about opening your eyes and stop spewing shit out of your mouth!  Your his buddy with the same IP's so you can go piss off too.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


> And as far as the "Jodi only gets attacked because she's a woman" subject goes: it's bullshit, it's ignorant, and you should know better. Jodi acts very differently from the other mods, it's not just a gender issue. I have never seen another mod attack people in the way that Jodi does.


Where have you been?  I've seen it, yet for some reason when the  bull see's another bull it remains calm, but once it finds out it's a female they think they can bully them.

The problem started when she noticed your IP's matched, we had problems in the past with  a couple of members saying nasty things to others on their second screen name. 
That's one reason I dropped my other screen and share this one.


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You must be really fucking blind.  How about opening your eyes and stop spewing shit out of your mouth!  Your his buddy with the same IP's so you can go piss off too.



Wow, another constructive post from Jodi! Congratulations, you're just reinforcing my point.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


> Wow, another constructive post from Jodi! Congratulations, you're just reinforcing my point.



What don't you get?  Splash Log starting talking about something he has no damn idea about.  He butted his nose in where it didn't belong.

And, who shares and IP with him, but doesn't know him, seem to be getting his back a lot. Why is that?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


> Wow, another constructive post from Jodi! Congratulations, you're just reinforcing my point.


Which says a whole lot seeing its only you and splash log that feel that way.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> What don't you get?  Splash Log starting talking about something he has no damn idea about.  He butted his nose in where it didn't belong.
> 
> And, who shares and IP with him, but doesn't know him, seem to be getting his back a lot. Why is that?


My point exactly!


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, and our IP's don't match. Jodi, remember the Private Message I sent you? The one that said, "If our IP's are the same, then why don't you just give me that number." Yeah, the post that you never responded to.

Either you don't know wtf you are doing, which I doubt, since you work for in the computer industry, or you're trying to start some shit.

Why don't you argue my points rather than saying I'm just spewing shit from my mouth, blah blah blah, insulting me, yadayadayada. I've heard you say smart things before, and I'd really enjoy having an actual conversation with you.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

Please, think of the children.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahhh........you should know your own IP. 

And other thing, why the hell would I randomly pick people to start shit with AND if you recall, Prince posted in the thread as well about you 2 having the same IP.


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, is that why you didn't respond? Or because it wasn't true?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

*He finally passed away..so sad.*


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I already answered the damn question............. 

But if you are really as dumb as you seem to appear, then yes, you have the same IP.  Look at your IP, it's the same as his.  

Lame.


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Ahhh........you should know your own IP.
> 
> And other thing, why the hell would I randomly pick people to start shit with AND if you recall, Prince posted in the thread as well about you 2 having the same IP.



I don't know what beef you have with me, or Splash Log, or anybody else.

But I do know that we don't have the same IP. We're both online right now, why don't you check?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ahhh......herman*

This is a good cartoon.


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I think I already answered the damn question.............
> 
> But if you are really as dumb as you seem to appear, then yes, you have the same IP.  Look at your IP, it's the same as his.
> 
> Lame.



Cool! More insults, I love it Jodi. Notice that I haven't insulted you with any of my posts, yet you continue to insult me. Congratulations.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


> But I do know that we don't have the same IP. We're both online right now, why don't you check?



Again, assuming you're not lying, why are you so uppity about Splash Log getting spanked for butting his nose in?  Why the special interest on his behalf?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Shoe. My paper doesn't carry it anymore.*


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


> Cool! More insults, I love it Jodi. Notice that I haven't insulted you with any of my posts, yet you continue to insult me. Congratulations.


I'm sorry would you be more comfortable getting spoken to like other mods would do in my situation?  

You are a fucking moron.

How's that instead?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


> I don't know what beef you have with me, or Splash Log, or anybody else.
> 
> But I do know that we don't have the same IP. We're both online right now, why don't you check?


As of right now you are both running off of different ISP's.  When you run on the same ISP's, you seem to have the same IP.  Both of you post from different locations at times and I can see that because of the ISP.  My assumption is that you both either live together or work together.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Shoe. My paper doesn't carry it anymore.*

Bonaduce Bloodies "Survivor" Star


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Bonaduce Bloodies "Survivor" Star



I think your interweb is teh broken...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm trying to change this conversation.


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> But if you are really as dumb as you seem to appear, then yes, you have the same IP.  Look at your IP, it's the same as his.






Jodi said:


> As of right now you are both running off of different ISP's.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I'm trying to change this conversation.



"It feels like I'm flying, Jack!"


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> "It feels like I'm flying, Jack!"


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

And your point is......................?

You seemed to conveniently remove the part saying that when you post on the same ISP, you have the same IP


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Hogwash!


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> And your point is......................?
> 
> You seemed to conveniently remove the part saying that when you post on the same ISP, you have the same IP



You must be really fucking blind. How about opening your eyes and stop spewing shit out of your mouth!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


> You must be really fucking blind. How about opening your eyes and stop spewing shit out of your mouth!


Grow the fuck up!  Guess you couldn't come up with any better than to copy what I said.  

Keep it up!

Hey, if I have your and splash logs permission, I'd paste a copy of what I see in the admin control panel and then you could see.


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

No thanks, I don't think that kind of information really belongs in Open Chat. But feel free to PM it to me.

And for the record I don't live or work with Splash Log to my knowledge. Unless he lives next door and is leeching off my wireless.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


> No thanks, I don't think that kind of information really belongs in Open Chat. But feel free to PM it to me.
> 
> And for the record I don't live or work with Splash Log to my knowledge. Unless he lives next door and is leeching off my wireless.


Hey you took this all public so let the info be public as well.  The ip addy is no big deal anyway.  Let her post it so that this can be cleared up one way or another ... 

As it stands rt now you look like a total fake running as two people for some reason ...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2007)

how is a post of a cat being cut up and cooked in a thread glorifying our love of cats around here constructive? i have a standard pic for people begging to lose the point game here


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 3, 2007)

this thread is no longer fun.  I'm going back to the pin up thread...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> this thread is no longer fun.  I'm going back to the pin up thread...


I like turtles.


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> As it stands rt now you look like a total fake running as two people for some reason ...



Have you been reading?


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> how is a post of a cat being cut up and cooked in a thread glorifying our love of cats around here constructive? i have a standard pic for people begging to lose the point game here


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto said:


>




stop shoveling. it's just the internet. don't we all have enough aggravations without creating more here?


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I like turtles.



turtle pin up eh?  Hrm...


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hey you took this all public so let the info be public as well.



I didn't "take this all public," Jodi did.

Have you been reading?


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> stop shoveling. it's just the internet. don't we all have enough aggravations without creating more here?



shoveling?


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 3, 2007)

squanto I sent you a pm man


----------



## squanto (Oct 3, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> this thread is no longer fun.  I'm going back to the pin up thread...



Yeah I'm done too.

And by the way everybody............ I AM SPLASH LOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


































































(And Jodi )


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 3, 2007)

"Like you actually know your IP"
Yea I do know my IP and will paste it right here: 69.140.166.196

You asked why do i just post here, I actually answered that in my post that you responded to when you asked this. 

"I guess its the mods duty to make people not feel welcome. I just started here and hope to transform my body, but I am starting here because it seems like an OPEN and candid place to start."

I even said that I am sure you are helpful in the other forums. Honestly sit back and read my posts and then your string of name calling.  I have never seen a mod on a forum act like you. You PM'd me saying you will be watching for me to "slip up" so you can ban me about a week after I registered. You make personal attacks and spew hate. Honestly its like the schoolyard bully IMHO.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2007)

How about you post my whole PM to you instead of partial.  I love how you both take my posts and PM's out of context so it "appears" that I'm just trying to bully.  Grow up!

If you are here to transform your body than why do you only waste your time in Open Chat?  Why don't you go to other areas of the board.  You definately haven't read around if you feel that I'm do the worst name calling on the board.  I like Mino's possible explanation - if I was a guy, you would all be buddy buddy, joke, joke just like you all are with the male mods of this board that tell people to fuck off or call them fucking morons and they aren't even joking around at all.  But, you find out I'm female and OH BOY...it's a different story now. I call you stupid or an ass and all of a sudden I'm the worst mod ever.    What a joke!

Yes, that is your IP AND that is the same IP that Squanto uses at times.  So there you go!  What's up with that?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2007)

squanto said:


> I didn't "take this all public," Jodi did.
> 
> Have you been reading?



Fuck you



Splash Log said:


> "Like you actually know your IP"
> Yea I do know my IP and will paste it right here: 69.140.166.196
> 
> You asked why do i just post here, I actually answered that in my post that you responded to when you asked this.
> ...



And Fuck you too.

You are both dipshits. Do something constructive here or fuck off.  We have a pretty good community here, yes "community".  You don't want to fit in, then just find another site.


----------



## squanto (Oct 4, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Fuck you



The truth hurts doesn't it?


----------



## squanto (Oct 4, 2007)

And I believe I am doing something constructive. When someone comes in and bullies people for no reason, I'm going to stand up to them. If that person happens to be a moderator, well, then that's the way it's gonna be. If that person happens to be a woman, well, then that's the way it's gonna be. I'm not afraid to stand up to anyone for what I think is right.

So fuck me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 4, 2007)

squanto said:


> The truth hurts doesn't it?


Only you.  We are all very comfortable with the truth.


----------



## squanto (Oct 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Only you.  We are all very comfortable with the truth.



You wouldn't know the truth if it shit in your mouth.


----------



## squanto (Oct 4, 2007)

squanto said:


> Yeah I'm done too.



Dammit I thought I was done with this thread.

OK I'm REALLY done talking about this bullshit.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2007)

this thread was a bad idea anyway.  i see nothing constructive coming out of a thread that says "post what you think other members look like".  i know its open chat, but i havent posted in this thread, because i didnt want to be dragged into it, but i was anyway.  not only that it was by someone i dont know(and from what im seeing dont care to know).


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> this thread was a bad idea anyway. i see nothing constructive coming out of a thread that says "post what you think other members look like". i know its open chat, but i havent posted in this thread, because i didnt want to be dragged into it, but i was anyway. not only that it was by someone i dont know(and from what im seeing dont care to know).


 
Yeah it was was'nt it.  Now lets get back to the excitement of discussing the GDP, politics, or reality TV.

Just trying to liven things up, although somewhere along the line the thread got hijacked.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2007)

well, the whole problem is that people are going to get offended if someone posts a picture of them(or what they think they look like) when they arent friends with the person in the first place. 

so for the regulars of open chat, talking and joking with each other is fine.. but as you can see, some people really dont want a part in this thread, yet they were involved anyway(myself included).


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cause you are gay!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 4, 2007)

silent you! or i will drop the fucking hammer!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> silent you! or i will drop the fucking hammer!



I don't swing that way big guy.  Dale though, he is all over it.


----------



## goob (Oct 4, 2007)

PreMier said:


> well, the whole problem is that people are going to get offended if someone posts a picture of them(or what they think they look like) when they arent friends with the person in the first place.
> 
> so for the regulars of open chat, talking and joking with each other is fine.. but as you can see, some people really dont want a part in this thread, yet they were involved anyway(myself included).


 
It was just meant to be a little fun, nothing too offensive.  As far as I can see, you are the only objector.Each to there own, not everyone likes to  laugh at themselves.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 4, 2007)

squanto said:


> You wouldn't know the truth if it shit in your mouth.


More pointless overly used insults as you avoid the obvious.  But hey, you wanna bullshit people for some personal reason that's your call.  Just recognize that how we deal with the bullshit you are shoveling at us is ours.  As long as your response is dishonest then expect us all to fuck with you ...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2007)

Iain my hero   LOL

All kidding aside, Iain comes in tells you both to fuck off and you 2 (squanto and splash log) stop.  Hmmm........


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

I think he's dreamy...


----------



## MeatZatk (Oct 5, 2007)

AlBob






AlBob as a baby





Sloth/Albob after the goonies fame


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> AlBob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a good photoshop of where I mixed Albob's face with Sloth's, but I can't post it because Albob threw a fit the first time I did...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> turtle pin up eh?  Hrm...


I wish she would get off that turtle and play with me some more...


----------

